# Snow Leopard: ZFS to be included!



## Denis Pagé (Jul 4, 2008)

ZFS? -> Zee File System? ... or the new *FAT*

Not a sexy subject but impressive numbers nonetheless. Leopard actually support ZFS but read only. Snow will support both read/write!

So, what? Look at the numbers:

2^48: Number of possible images (system snapshots)
2^48: Number of files in each file system (disk)
16 hexa-bytes: Maximum size of file system (16 Hexa-Bytes disks? Anytime soon?)
16 hexa-bytes: Maximum file size (Talk about bloated files!)
2^56: Maximum theorical number of files per folder (2^48 because of above)
To help you get a human scale idea: One creating 1''' files per second 24/7 would take over *9' centuries to reach the limit*!!! :shock:

Add over that better protection against file corruption, power failures and RAID problems.

Get ready for that 33 Gigapixels 12' fps camera...


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jul 4, 2008)

Where did you get this information? This would be very nice if true...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 4, 2008)

Ian Farlow;1668' said:
			
		

> Where did you get this information? This would be very nice if true...


Isn't you who asked for it when going more nuts? :roll:

The info is coming from a knoledgeable techno-journalist from Radio-Canada who is also a Mac enthousiast. I like very much his chronicles on saturday radio... He published this information in french HERE.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

